# Greg Gariepy



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The San Bernardino County Sheriff's Department is mourning the loss of one of their own tonight. One of their deputies was killed this morning after his patrol car went off the road in Yucca Valley.

It happened on the corner of Highway 247 and Aberdeen Drive. 

Deputy Greg Gariepy was pronounced dead just before 6 o'clock this morning at the Hi-Desert Medical Center. He died in an accident that has left investigators wondering what happened. 

Accident investigators were looking for answers as to why Deputy Greg Gariepy lost control of his patrol car around 5 am as he was heading north on Highway 247 in Yucca Valley.

We're told the deputy was heading north on Highway 247 to help a deputy on another call. That's when his car left the road.

Investigators told us Gariepy's car crossed over into the other lane, left the road and rolled several times. Gariepy was ejected from the vehicle. It's not known if his lights and sirens were on or if he was wearing his seatbelt.

Those are just a couple of the questions that need to be answered:

"Was there fatigue? Was it attention diverted? Anything could have happened, a coyote crossing the road. You know, we're going to find out as much as we can about how the crash happened," said Chip Patterson with the San Bernardino County Sheriff’s Department. 

We're told the deputy who Gariepy was trying to help was first on the scene at the accident to administer CPR and try and save Gariepy, but Gariepy was pronounced dead within the hour.

His fellow officers say a good man has been lost. 

"He was well liked by the community and peers and will be missed," said Deputy Chief Ed Ripley. 

Deputy Greg Gariepy was 39 years old. He leaves behind a wife and two children.


----------

